# November visit to portugal



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

from Algarve News:

US President Barack Obama, it seems increasing certain he will visit Portugal this year. While no firm dates have been set for the NATO gathering, Foreign Minister Luís Amado has indicated it could take place November 19-20, underlining it would be the first time founding member Portugal hosts such an event.


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Interesting.


----------

